# New Cartoons



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

After a year + some months interruption, many of you likely don't check the cartoon section of the SOTW portal anymore, so I'd like to point out to the newest *Fill-in-the-blank cartoon* - It is the first of a series of 12 and that will be published every 2 months (+ 1 extra for the holidays season)


Please disregard the link to vBCms Comments that may show up in the new post list - It doesn't work - and go directly to *the Front Page > Cartoons* section instead.
Older cartoons are/will still and always will be open for new comments too.

Thanks for your interest and contributions.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

deleted because not more necessary :bluewink:


----------



## soybean (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks. I didn't know there was a cartoon section.


----------

